
Amazon Explores Possible Premium Sports Package with Prime Membership - Vannatter
http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-explores-possible-premium-sports-package-with-prime-membership-1479757001
======
desireco42
That would be make perfect sense for Amazon and for it's subscribers.

